# Arm64 Laptop in development



## bhyeti (Dec 1, 2015)

"Few weeks ago I blogged about the idea to make OSHW Laptop based on Allwinner A64 64-bit SoC.

Today we received the first samples of the laptop plastic body.

The quality of the plastic parts is very good!

As you can see we have already sourced the plastic body, the battery, LCD display, keyboard, touchpad, speakers, camera, microphone and all fittings.

What’s left is to design the motherboard to fit inside the plastic body."


http://olimex.wordpress.com/2015/11/24/a64-olinuxino-oshw-linux-laptop-idea-becomes-more-real/


----------

